# A few Pot Calls, fresh from the shop and still smoking.



## James (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally found a little time today to make some pot, uhhh Friction Calls. I switched it up too, and used some of my walnut, some spalted beech from @windyridgebowman wood, some quilted maple from @Mike1950 , and some spalted red maple from @sprucegum . All in all they came out alright. 

 

Spalted red Maple


 
Spalted Beech



 

Quilted Maple

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

NICE calls. That beech is very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool....are you going to put inserts in the centers of the rest of em? That's a pretty neat way to get rid of the thread tracks. and are they coins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool....are you going to put inserts in the centers of the rest of em? That's a pretty neat way to get rid of the thread tracks. and are they coins?


No the others will get cleaned up first. Yes a penny and nickle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice....I like the shape of the one with the nickel...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice calls James!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good looking calls James. You can donate one to me with a 5 dollar gold coin in it, if you want to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 6, 2015)

Really nice and clean work, I love the beech wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 8, 2015)

Sharp!, as always


----------

